# Do Lyft pax complain more about small nuances?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Girl ate pasta in my car and yet still gave me a bad rating because I told her to not spill anything. Yet she still got to eat and ironically I ended up with the bad rating and she wrote I could have just said no.

Is it really that big of a deal that I told her to be careful? And got dinged for a 3 dollar ride. It's that big of a deal to her that I told her to not spill anything and I said it nicely.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Snowflake millennial. Next time tell her no and tell her to cancel the ride.

No you are not eating in my car. And yes you all act like 5 yrs olds and will spill and leave your sh!t in the seat backs....

them...


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

Well did you tell her not to spill anything or did you tell her to be careful? I doubt you said either one “nicely.”


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Yes, they do. I think those pax have bought the Lyft marketing ploy hook, line and sinker. Lyft has marketed themselves as a compassionate and caring company, which is the polar opposite of how they treat their drivers.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes they do, and it's not limited to millennials. I had a 50-something businessman on Lyft yesterday and he was like a whiny child about everything. To top it all off, he entered his destination address incorrectly, so the nav tried to take us to the "wrong place." Fortunately, it was only about 10 blocks off, so we were in the right neighborhood. Then he told me to make a dangerous illegal U-turn in the middle of a block on one of Miami's busiest thoroughfares. I went around the block safely instead and he said, "Oh my God!"

I 4-starred him and asked Lyft not to match him with me again. He wasn't a big enough ass to 1-star, just more trouble than he was worth ($11 ride).

Lyft support, of course, asked me for the _ride info for the ride I specified_ in my help request! I told them they had it. Too bad we can't rate support.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

My weekly summary this week included rider comments stating the trip was fine, but he/she reserves 5 * ratings for drivers who provide amenities like water, mints, cables, etc. What an A hole. I never even have pax ASK for that crap, no clue which moron left that comment.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

68350 said:


> My weekly summary this week included rider comments stating the trip was fine, but he/she reserves 5 * ratings for drivers who provide amenities like water, mints, cables, etc. What an A hole. I never even have pax ASK for that crap, no clue which moron left that comment.


That's the biggest problem with the rating system, everyone has their own idea what it means. That is why I came up with cards to explain it. Here is a link:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-rating-explanation-cards.188169/


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

68350 said:


> My weekly summary this week included rider comments stating the trip was fine, but he/she reserves 5 * ratings for drivers who provide amenities like water, mints, cables, etc. What an A hole. I never even have pax ASK for that crap, no clue which moron left that comment.


Following that logic, we should rate 5* only for pax who a) don't give us any crap, and b) tip in cash.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

You will get a kick out of this *1, that i didnt even earn, imo.

Rating comments along with that shiny star:
"No Front License Plate, Car too old!"

Not sure to laugh or cry.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You had a Lyft passenger actually ASK to eat in the car. Most of my Lyft customers who are going to eat in the car just do it and wonder why I ask them not to do it. Lyft passenger eat in the car far more than do Uber passengers...............and yes, the slop stuff and leave crumbs regardless of age. Children tend to me more sloppy eaters, as a rule, but that does not mean that adults do not leave behind crumbs that you had better hope that you notice so that the next passenger does not downrate you.

I have had more than a few customers eat on the sly. This often happens in situations where I must keep a more strict than normal watch on traffic. I caught one lady take the last bite of her carryout burger. I said nothing until the got out, then pointed out to her the sesame seeds and crumbs that she had left all over my seat and floor. I told her not to bother, as I got out my Dustbuster and made short work of the mess. Fortunately, it was in the cab, so the seats are vinyl covered, the floors are rubber; both of these are easy and quick to vacuum. Too bad that it was not an Uber Taxi customer so that I could downrate her.

Eating or sometimes even attempting to eat usually gets a trip non-start, cancellation or end. There are times when I catch them eating on the sly but we are close to the destination. I will complete the trip, but the customer gets an automatic one star and nasty comments, which include "do not eat in the Lyft car" when the rating page asks "whuhoppen?". 

If I see food on a covered plate or in a container, I ask them not to eat it, but will carry them and their food. I have gotten some foul reactions, but I tell those people that I do not k now them and have had more than few sour experiences with people who have food or want to eat in the car. I have had more than one Lyft customer come out of an event and be shovelling it in from an uncovered plate. Those are trip non-starts.


Nothing really has changed. The riding public does not understand that much of how we treat them arises from bitter experience. It never will.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Really these ride share companies ought to have blanket policies on this stuff:

- No smoking
- No eating
- No alcohol

That should be the policy. There is no reason why anyone needs to be eating in the vehicle at all and it leads to spills and dirty vehicles. There is also the increased risk of roaches and ants.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Really these ride share companies ought to have blanket policies on this stuff:
> 
> - No smoking
> - No eating
> ...


That will stop them lol


----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

I had a woman eating popcorn from the movies and she spilled it that's an automatic 1 star but I didn't say anything.

Another young woman in the backseat trying to eat pasta secretly that's an automatic one star but I'm not going to say anything at the time.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Lpcrooks (Dec 2, 2017)

ChiGuy said:


> http:// [MEDIA=imgur]a[/MEDIA]
> Haha let me guess was the podcast Joe Rogan


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

No eating or get out.
Simple.
You try to accommodate too much and they take advantage.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

ChiGuy said:


> http:// [MEDIA=imgur]a[/MEDIA]
> What were you playing.
> 
> If l were a pax and the podcast or station l didn't like and asked you if you could change it, would you?


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

Pax is right lol you should have just said no , even though you gave them a yes you did so negatively,Nobody likes that.

I agree though there is too many weird pax on Lyft luckily their rating system means nothing to me lol I only care about Uber riders rating me ! I have been at 5* on Lyft for months


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Lyft is a cesspool of snowflakes, best you can do with most of them is say no and tell them to exit and cancel, if they ask you why, tell them you are protecting your rate.


----------



## Swerves (Nov 16, 2017)

I've been driving for Lyft for over a month now, this is the only feedback email I have received. No comments yet. I don't know if Lyft is trying to protect me from mean comments (I don't have a 5 star average so I know I've at least had one rider give me low stars) or if my riders are just not leaving comments.

I want comments, or some explanation as to why I don't get that many tips. I rode Lyft twice with my husband Sat. night to his work's Xmas party, first time as a pax. The first girl showed up in a kinda smelly older model car, traffic was so bad downtown, and she was relying on Waze too much for accident reports so we got stuck in traffic going the wrong way, we decided to get out and walk the 4 blocks. I gave her 5 stars, a $5 tip, and left no comment other than a Kudo on Great Conversation. I did this on my phone while walking the 4 blocks in heels downtown. The ride home was a guy in another older model minivan type vehicle, he had so many papers and envelopes up front his cab looked like a mobile office. But he drove great, was a cool guy, and got us home for a third of the price the ride down there was. I gave him 5 stars, and tipped $3 and left no comment other than a kudo for great driving. There is now rhyme or reason as to why pax comment or tip what they do, heck I drive and yet, upon reflection, I should have tipped him more than her but in pax mode- I just wasn't thinking.

I believe that some riders believe they will receive promo codes/ discounts for reporting a "bad ride" and that's why they leave bad comments. My bad comments must be so bad Lyft won't even email them to me. lol


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> View attachment 180951
> Girl ate pasta in my car and yet still gave me a bad rating because I told her to not spill anything. Yet she still got to eat and ironically I ended up with the bad rating and she wrote I could have just said no.
> 
> Is it really that big of a deal that I told her to be careful? And got dinged for a 3 dollar ride. It's that big of a deal to her that I told her to not spill anything and I said it nicely.


It's not worth a ding to your rating but it is a minor social faux pas on your part. Consider the implication of the interaction: you let her do something you are uncomfortable with but your method of expressing that essentially suggests she's not aware you don't want her to spill in the car.

Often times, how you say something is more important than what you say. You said 'yes', but in a very clumsy way.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> What were you playing.


Mancow on 97.9 the Loop, and the pax was sista.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

THIS...right here is why no one eats in my van anymore. No more drive thru stops. No more. I will end the ride in a hot second if they give me any shit.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

ChiGuy said:


> Mancow on 97.9 the Loop, and the pax was sista.


I don't know who that is, but you need to give the pax an enjoyable ride. If they don't like it shut it off


----------



## BetterGet5Stars (Dec 16, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Yes they do, and it's not limited to millennials. I had a 50-something businessman on Lyft yesterday and he was like a whiny child about everything. To top it all off, he entered his destination address incorrectly, so the nav tried to take us to the "wrong place." Fortunately, it was only about 10 blocks off, so we were in the right neighborhood. Then he told me to make a dangerous illegal U-turn in the middle of a block on one of Miami's busiest thoroughfares. I went around the block safely instead and he said, "Oh my God!"
> 
> I 4-starred him and asked Lyft not to match him with me again. He wasn't a big enough ass to 1-star, just more trouble than he was worth ($11 ride).
> 
> Lyft support, of course, asked me for the _ride info for the ride I specified_ in my help request! I told them they had it. Too bad we can't rate support.


I find it incredible that yeah, a guy like taht who's that unsatisfied still would never give you one star, and yet I apparently get many one stars from girls soley for not being brad pit. do a perfect ride, im friendly, i even give them a christmas gift and wish merry christmas, we have nice conversation and then, ONE STAR! unbelievable. the balding guy gets one star for not being sexy. not saying all women are like that, there are girls here like that. off the chart ***** level.


----------

